# She's here!!! Puppy is here!!!



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My god she is adorable. I can't believe something this adorable is mine!!! She cried a little bit on the way home, and got a bit sick, but it was a long journey. She loves her cage, and I've put her bed, blanket, and teddy and she is now fast asleep. I'm glad she has an off switch.

She has met people, the dogs and the cats already. Lucky has smacked her twice...she knows who is boss!

I found out more about her too...with some detective work, the rescue found out she was actually 12 weeks yesterday, her mother is a pure Saluki (I knew I saw Saluki!!!) and her father is a Greyhound.


053 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

She likes to sit on people

056 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

And she seems to have a 10ft snake for a tail

057 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


059 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


064 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


060_edited-1 by Niseag, on Flickr


065 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Todd likes a puppy toy too

067 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucy stole the bunny off the puppy blankie

069 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


071 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


073 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


074 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


084 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


087 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


090 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


091 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


094 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Longest tail ever

095 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

More to come later...there's a lot! Sorry they are rather huge!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

104 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


103 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


101 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


110 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


111 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


106 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


113 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


112 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


121 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

she is lovely  lovely photos :thumbup:


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic pic, welcome to your new baby, whats her name?
11 weeks ago i adopted a lurcher, hes a poodle x whippit, hes 16 months old and a real sweetie.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww sooooo cute!!

Beautiful markings too.

On a side note - the girl in the photo's, I love the colour of your hair!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

hazel pritchard said:


> Fantastic pic, welcome to your new baby, whats her name?
> 11 weeks ago i adopted a lurcher, hes a poodle x whippit, hes 16 months old and a real sweetie.


She is proving tough to name, so at the moment, she is Nameless Puppy


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

sashski said:


> Aww sooooo cute!!
> 
> Beautiful markings too.
> 
> On a side note - the girl in the photo's, I love the colour of your hair!


All this! I was staring at the hair too! Fellow redhead


----------



## mythicalpixie (Nov 10, 2011)

She's beautiful! 

(Now I want one! )


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

What about the name poppy? as you got her on 11/11


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> She is proving tough to name, so at the moment, she is Nameless Puppy


I think she's got to have a very girly name - she looks very girly and cute!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

shes gorgeous, u look really pleased too lol buddy had the rabbit with the blanket, now there is just the blanket left, he loved it


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> She is proving tough to name, so at the moment, she is Nameless Puppy


How about Poppy as you got her today.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Aww she's a cutie :001_wub:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Fab photos! She looks lovely and settling in well already.

Love the idea for Poppy as a name too.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

More

118 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


148 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


126 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


151 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


153 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


155 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


131 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

And...it sleeps

157 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

More

118 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


148 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


126 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


151 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


153 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


155 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


131 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

And...it sleeps

157 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

She is gorgeous :001_wub:

Now you've said it I can see the saluki in her 

She appears to be settling in well!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww she's so pretty  She does seem to be settling in with you very quickly, which is great!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Shes is such a sweet looking pup and really does have a gentle face, shes beautiful.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a short video
Puppy&#39;s first night - YouTube


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

She is gorgeous. I'm sure she'll grow into her tail!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous girl :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Just stunning.. Congrats


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

awww she's beautiful congratulations


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. She is really cute and looks like she is making herself well at home !! Oh tge joys of puppyness!! Feelin broody now.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Really cute puppy face!! :001_wub::001_wub:

Am just a tad bit jealous you have a booty puppy 

Keep them piccies coming!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

She is gorgeous! We have a saluki cross (probably greyhound, but we will never know cos she was a rescue) We called her Suki cos she is half saluki!!!
Your little girl is sooooooooo cute. Very jealous!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous :001_wub:

I hope everything goes well!  also love the girls hair in the photos!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I also love the girls hair in the photos!
Love the idea of the name Poppy because you brought her home yesterday 
Not that i'm biased seen as it's one of my pups names 
& she is gorgeous! Looks like she is settling in really well


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

What a cutie she looks like shes gonna keep you busy:thumbup:


----------



## shell1978 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very cute! I noticed you have a 3 peaks bed, whats it like, as i was thinking of getting one!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

PennyH said:


> She is gorgeous! We have a saluki cross (probably greyhound, but we will never know cos she was a rescue) We called her Suki cos she is half saluki!!!
> Your little girl is sooooooooo cute. Very jealous!
> View attachment 78217


She is gorgeous  Suki/Sookie was on our name list too


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

shell1978 said:


> Very cute! I noticed you have a 3 peaks bed, whats it like, as i was thinking of getting one!


It's the bed she came with. It seems nice and solid, like it would be tough to chew, its waterproof and well padded  she loves it!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm so not jealous...

:cryin:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The name Poppy came to my mind because i thought it was girly went with her long legs and just seemed to suit her, never even gave poppy day a thought, but yes that seems to really make it fit!:001_wub:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I liked Poppy, but its too common for my liking, I prefer less common names


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a Poppy - but she is a yorkie!! :thumbup: Doesn't know that she is much smaller than Suki and definitely gives as good as she gets when Suki occasionally forgets she is not a rabbit and runs her down, then tries to pick her up!!!!


----------

